# Anyone converted EASA b1 to CASA b1?



## rhodester (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has jumped through all the hoops for the process of converting an EASA full B1 into the CASA full B1?

If so, how long did it take and did you have to take many exams?. I realise air leg, will be on the list, but any others?


Cheers
Jon


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry Jon I don't even understand the question!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Sorry Jon I don't even understand the question!


I do !!!

Contact Aviation Australia in Brisbane Aviation Australia they are the only fully approved organisation to do the conversion. If you hold type ratings on any aircraft that are on the Australian register then I think it's only Air Legislation that's required. But talk to these people, they will do an individual assessment (for a small fee, approx AU$100. I think) and tell you exactly what you need to do.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Sorry Jon I don't even understand the question!


I thought it was just me  

Dolly

PS nice one Aussiephil


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> I do !!!
> 
> Contact Aviation Australia in Brisbane Aviation Australia they are the only fully approved organisation to do the conversion. If you hold type ratings on any aircraft that are on the Australian register then I think it's only Air Legislation that's required. But talk to these people, they will do an individual assessment (for a small fee, approx AU$100. I think) and tell you exactly what you need to do.
> 
> ...


I'm saddened to admit that I too understand the question!
Rhodester, have a look at AME Licensing (LTA & CTC) on CASA's website. You should only be looking at the LTA (Licensing Technical Assessment) side of it. The phrase they use is
"CASA provides recognition of Licensed Engineers from nominated countries........without further validation by examination". The UK is a nominated country by the way. As Aussiephil states, Air Leg would probably need to be sat as well.
Let us know how you get on as, hopefully I wont be far behind you!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah the strange language of the licensed engineer......


----------



## rhodester (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry for the confusion to some of you, it was licenced engineer aircraft speak!
Thanks for the info, I'm actually in the process of gathering all the required certs, and evidence that Aviation Australia has requested, just need to get it certified true by solicitor etc.
Have got Jetsream 41,32 and 737 classic on licence both of which are operated in Oz so hopefully this will help.
I'll advise on any progress.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Gman (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I just saw your post and was looking into doing the same and converting my EASA B1.1 and B2 licence to casa and was wondering how you got on and what exams you had to do and where you did them etc?

Gman


----------

